# Mounting hose hanger to house with siding



## t1snwbrdr12

Maybe a dumb question, but I assumed a home would have plywood behind the siding. I don't know for sure what's back there, but as far as 2.5" or so back I can't find anything through a small drilled hole. I want to mount a hose hanging thing to the side of the house. It's only a 4" span between screws. I can hit one stud or solid mounting surface, but what can I do about the other side? Do I need to drill a larger hole and use a toggle bolt? I wouldn't figure siding is intended to support anything like that, but maybe I just don't know. Is there just a lot of dead space between siding and a layer of plywood? Or are not all homes built that way? Any advice is appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## joecaption

We have no idea what type siding you have, how old the house is, where you are to be able to guess as to how it may be built.
Could be nothing if it's a really old house, Cellotex, foam, ECT.


----------



## t1snwbrdr12

It's a townhouse built in 2003 I believe. In frederick maryland. Built by Ryan homes I think. Vinyl siding.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Please plug the holes you bored and set a 4x4 post to mount it on. Before you dig the post hole have your utility lines located.


----------



## t1snwbrdr12

So having already gone through the siding and planning to "seal" with caulk when screws go in...it'd be better to simply plug them and use a post mount?


----------



## ront02769

You are far enough in to just use long toggle bolts to pull the thing tight and caul the crqp out of it, Ron


----------



## 123pugsy

ront02769 said:


> You are far enough in to just use long toggle bolts to pull the thing tight and caul the crqp out of it, Ron



A toggle bolt needs something to grab.

Get yourself a piece of wood about 18" long and screw that to the studs.
Mount your reel to the board.


----------



## roofermann

House probably has those black fiberboard sheets as wall sheathing, that stuff will not hold screws or toggle bolts. Post mount or mount to a PT 2x6 that runs stud to stud.


----------



## joecaption

I personally will not mount a hose rack, or anything for that matter directly to vinyl siding unless I'm allowed to mount a siding block made for vinyl siding first.
Siding expands and contracts a lot and will compress and be damaged by anything mounted through it.
It takes about 1 min. to pop a piece of siding loose with a Zipper tool to take a peek under it to see what your working with.
A house built that long ago may very well have just Cellotex or foam behind the siding and only have plywood or OSB on the outside corners.


----------



## Windows on Wash

You need to block it out with wood as mentioned to spread out the load.

Cap and J-Channel around with it. 

Seems like a bunch of work when a push in the ground one will probably do the trick.


----------



## 123pugsy

I've never heard of a push in the ground model or seen one. :huh:


----------



## 1985gt

123pugsy said:


> I've never heard of a push in the ground model or seen one. :huh:



Google is your friend....































I agree, put a 4x post in the ground or put one of the styles listed above.


----------



## Bud Cline

The only place you are likely to find plywood inside that wall is at the corners of the house. Probably nowhere else.


----------

